# RepresenTing KenT - Cruise to EvenTT 10



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys and Girls,

Ian (Kent Rep) may be sleeping off a rather large hangover on Sunday 18th July - EvenTT 10 at Duxford. Currently he cannot commit to going to EvenTT 10. Therefore I'm willing to step forward and look after a cruise from the Kent area to the Annual National TTOC Event at the Imperial War Museum Duxford (http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=147393). I propose the following route. Exact meeting times to be posted nearer the date.

Meeting Point 1
Place: Eureka Leisure Park, Ashford. Junction 9 M20
Satnav:	TN25 4AB (Pizza Hut)
Time: *08:00*

Meeting Point 2
(Kent region adopted home)
Place:	The Wharf, Cotton Lake, Galleon Boulevard, Dartford, Kent, DA2 6QE
Satnav: DA2 6QE	
Time: *08:45*

Meeting Point 2E - Newly added
(Essex)
Place: Retail Park, car park, outside the front of Decathlon Sports Store, Tunnel Estate Retail Park, Western Avenue,
West Thurrock RM20 3LP
Sat Nav: RM20 3LP
Time: *09:00*
Map: 








Streetmap:








Weblink: http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=RM...&loc=GB:51.48787:0.27173:16|RM20 3LP|RM20 3LP

Meeting Point 3
Refresh /Refuel (35 Miles from meeting point 2)
Place:	Birchanger Green Service Station Welcome Break (Shell) M11 Junction 8a
Satnav:	CM23 5QZ
Time:	*09:45*

Total distance from Meeting Point 2 to EvenTT 10 Duxford is 54 Miles, Approx 1 hour, not including the stop for refresh/refuel.

Jayttapp - Meeting point 1
Ian222 (poss) - Meeting point 2
S&S - Meeting point 2
triplefan - Meeting point 2E
DaveM - Meeting point 2E
wezzie - Meeting point 2

Jay


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I should be good for this, but its very close to my engagement so I will confirm closer to the date [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Will keep an eye on this................. if Essex don't have their own cruise


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm finally moving house.... that weekend! :-s


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll join at meeting point 2 

So who is going?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

S&S said:


> I'll join at meeting point 2
> 
> So who is going?


I've added a few people who have replied to the post, hopefully some more will join the cruise up to Duxford.

Jay


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I know this sounds petty but it's what I'm thinking so I'll post it anyway!

Is it worth having meeting point 2 on the wrong side of the bridge??

I'm in regardless but it does mean hitting the tolls twice just for a few hundred feet in the wrong direction 

Saying that the wharf is a lovely location and well worth a look for anyone who hasn't been there before.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

DaveM said:


> I know this sounds petty but it's what I'm thinking so I'll post it anyway!
> 
> Is it worth having meeting point 2 on the wrong side of the bridge??
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.........

But would be good if we could work out somewhere north of the river


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, I will be there but I will not be able to cruise up with you, I need to be there for 9am

So ill see you all there


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok guys we can put in another meeting place Essex side of the Dartford Crossing.

Shall we say in the car park outside the front of Decathlon Store in the retail park.
Tunnel Estate Retail Park
Western Avenue
West Thurrock
RM20 3LP West Thurrock

Jay


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> Ok guys we can put in another meeting place Essex side of the Dartford Crossing.
> 
> Shall we say in the car park outside the front of Decathlon Store in the retail park.
> Tunnel Estate Retail Park
> ...


Sounds good Jay, any chance of posting a google maps link please


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Put me down for the 9am. (Thurrock)

See you there


----------



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Jay 
I will join in at Dartford, will be good to put some faces to names, see you sunday.
Seems a great day bringing the father in law and kids.
Wes


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

[/quote]Sounds good Jay, any chance of posting a google maps link please[/quote]

I've added some links and pictures in the original post at the top of this thread.

Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I should be there Jay, see you at meeting point 2.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Not going to make this one [smiley=bigcry.gif] Off to Lanzarote tomorrow


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Jay 
I'll meet up with you at Birchanger services (Meeting Point 3) - I thought I would prob go straight up the A14 but looking on maps going via your meeting point only adds another 5 miles to my journey and would prefer to roll in with a few others - is this a fuel stop for you if so I'll meet you near the pumps


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Just seen that Thames Valley crew are meeting at Stansted (Birchanger) services on M11 at 09.45


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Just seen that Thames Valley crew are meeting at Stansted (Birchanger) services on M11 at 09.45


See you there then......
Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jay just leaving now, don`t go without me see you at Kent normal meeting place


----------

